# Incoming stock Vaperite - early August



## Vaperite South Africa (16/7/15)

Kangertech:
EMOW and EMOW Mega in black in addition to our stainless, cherry and purple colours.
IPOW 2 1600 mAH batteries in stainless and red.
Subox mini kits in black and white.
Subtank mini kits in black and silver.
Subtank nano kits.
Subtank plus kits.
OCC 0.5 and 1.5 coils
Mini and Nano seal rings

Eleaf iStick 40W TC kits in black and silver as well as iStick 40W cases in black

Aspire Triton tanks and RTA (RBA) kit (sold separately)

Joyetech eVic VT kits in Racing Yellow, Cool Black and Dazzling White.

Japanese cotton
Kanthal - 24, 26 and 28
NI-200 wire
Samsung INR 25R batteries

A few other odds and ends

All new products will be loaded on our website and activated upon arrival.

Come and try our European manufactured e-liquid at our new retail outlet at Bedford Village Centre in Bedfordview.

11am to 6pm Mon - Fri and 9am to 5pm on Saturdays.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vapeshifter (16/7/15)

Feeling excited. 


Vapeshifter


----------



## nemo (16/7/15)

Cool somewhere local I can now get my rebuilding supplies. 
Btw I still cant get over the juice we tasted.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (12/8/15)

Our latest stock has arrived. Everything listed in the first post is now available at Vaperite in Bedfordview. We are about to launch our new website and will not be listing these new items on our current website.

A newsletter will be going out tomorrow to all those who have subscribed as well as to those who are on our waiting list for the items we just received.

Note that our shop hours have changed to 9am to 5pm Mon - Fri and 9am to 1pm Sat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (12/8/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Kangertech:
> EMOW and EMOW Mega in black in addition to our stainless, cherry and purple colours.
> IPOW 2 1600 mAH batteries in stainless and red.
> Subox mini kits in black and white.
> ...


You're around the corner from me  Will definitely pop by to have a look over the weekend! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (12/8/15)

And our e-liquid is now available 24/7 at Engen on Van Buuren Road in Bedfordview and Caltex on Harris Road in Edenglen as well as at Stogies in the domestic terminal near Woolworths at ORTIA and at Big Five Duty Free in the international departures and arrivals terminals at ORTIA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Yiannaki (12/8/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> And our e-liquid is now available 24/7 at Engen on Van Buuren Road in Bedfordview and Caltex on Harris Road in Edenglen as well as at Stogies in the domestic terminal near Woolworths at ORTIA and at Big Five Duty Free in the international departures and arrivals terminals at ORTIA.


That's brilliant! Nicely done 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (12/8/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> And our e-liquid is now available 24/7 at Engen on Van Buuren Road in Bedfordview and Caltex on Harris Road in Edenglen as well as at Stogies in the domestic terminal near Woolworths at ORTIA and at Big Five Duty Free in the international departures and arrivals terminals at ORTIA.


Wow, that is the best news ever - marching to make juice as available as stinkies!


----------



## Yiannaki (12/8/15)

Andre said:


> Wow, that is the best news ever - marching to make juice as available as stinkies!


Next stop: Koringberg petrol stations 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (12/8/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Next stop: Koringberg petrol stations
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Lol, we do not have a petrol station in Koringberg!


----------



## Yiannaki (12/8/15)

Andre said:


> Lol, we do not have a petrol station in Koringberg!


Your house it is then! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nemo (13/8/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> And our e-liquid is now available 24/7 at Engen on Van Buuren Road in Bedfordview and Caltex on Harris Road in Edenglen as well as at Stogies in the domestic terminal near Woolworths at ORTIA and at Big Five Duty Free in the international departures and arrivals terminals at ORTIA.



The best part is that both Vaperite and the engen is literally within 8 minutes of my place. Well done on the initiative and good luck.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> And our e-liquid is now available 24/7 at Engen on Van Buuren Road in Bedfordview and Caltex on Harris Road in Edenglen as well as at Stogies in the domestic terminal near Woolworths at ORTIA and at Big Five Duty Free in the international departures and arrivals terminals at ORTIA.



Boom! Will check out the Big Five shop at the end of the month!


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (14/8/15)

Yiannaki said:


> You're around the corner from me  Will definitely pop by to have a look over the weekend!



I won't be here Saturday but Lelanie and the other staff will be here until 1pm. Unfortunately SAA wants me to work on a Saturday so off to Windhoek and back I go.

I'm leaving you a small sample of the Black Raft juice Rob said I must give you to try. Rob said he'd kill me if I don't bring it in as part of our juice line. Ask the for the bottle with Yiannaki written on it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/8/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> I won't be here Saturday but Lelanie and the other staff will be here until 1pm. Unfortunately SAA wants me to work on a Saturday so off to Windhoek and back I go.
> 
> I'm leaving you a small sample of the Black Raft juice Rob said I must give you to try. Rob said he'd kill me if I don't bring it in as part of our juice line. Ask the for the bottle with Yiannaki written on it.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (14/8/15)

Correction. Rob said he may have to hurt me, not kill me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

